# Years like this make me wonder why.



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

I lost my first dog she had been threw s lot with me. I got her when I was 14 she lived to be 16 years old. Saying good bye to pepper was so hard even if I did prepare for it. I never cried so hard in my life. 

Today I lost my Senegal parrot she had been having health problems but seemed to be doing fine. I found her laying on the bottom of the cage this morning. Kiwi and I did my first cross country trip together. She was my little buddy. 

So having lost 2 old pets in one year makes me think why do we do this? Why do we keep pets that can't out live us? I know the joy they bring to us but the pain you feel when you have to say good bye is awful. Oh well better to have loved then to never have loved at all I guess.

My husband has never lost a pet of his own so he I don't think gets just how I feel at times. Telling a 3 year old about death is hard. She kind of gets it. When she sees me cry she said " you miss kiwi right?" I am so lucky to have my little girl to make me smile. 

Rip my little buddy


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

That's the saddest thing about our pets, we outlive them. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm really sorry, I know how bad you feel. I just lost my 15-year old border collie. On top of that, I have littermate cats that were born in 1992, and of course I'm very attached to them. My GSD puppy has taken my mind off the loss of Aggie to a certain extent. It is harder to be sad when your puppy is acting like a clown and begging for attention.


----------



## Snarly (Sep 7, 2011)

It is unfair how animals like turtles live around 100 years and massive elephants for 70 yet our beloved pets can't .
I have a lovebird once that I adored that died at 2 instead of the normal 20. Not fair.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I know what you mean. I had a friend express the same thing. She lost her dog and took it very hard. She asked me how can I go through it again and again like I do. ( Horses dogs and cats ) I'm on my fifth German Shepherd. I told her, " It's simple. I can't live without a dog;" the companionship, the acceptance; well , you all know what I mean.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss, what a pretty bird. 

My cat Chaos, my oldest pet, will be 5 next year and my youngest pet will be 6 months so hopefully I have many, many years before I lose one.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.
I also lost 2 this year, my horse in July and my cat in October. Each one broke my heart. We got another kitten the following weekend. I would rather have them in my life, deal with the broken heart than to live without them.


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks guys.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

death is truly fair.



Snarly said:


> It is unfair how animals like turtles live around 100 years and massive elephants for 70 yet our beloved pets can't .
> 
> >>>>>I have a lovebird once that I adored that died at 2 instead of the normal 20. Not fair.<<<<<


s


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

sorry for both of your loss.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

blehmannwa said:


> That's the saddest thing about our pets, we outlive them. I'm sorry for your loss.


And yet as much as it hurts I am glad we outlive them because we can see them to the bridge and spare the pain of losing us.


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

Debbieg said:


> And yet as much as it hurts I am glad we outlive them because we can see them to the bridge and spare the pain of losing us.


very well said!


----------

